# Need Tips On Repairing Handlebars



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

First of all this is not my handiwork. I have welded up cracked handlebars before with excellent results.

The pictures show a section about 3 inches long that i have to cut out.

my question

should i insert some kind of inside sleeve first? how do I find something like that? not sure what the angle curve is but was maybe thinking a plumbing part?

also what about the outer covering? should it be thin stock that just wraps around and then weld the seam or does someone have a better idea?

maybe someone here has experience with repairing a handle bar like this. my Honda bucket came out nearly perfect after asking similar questions here on this forum.

thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Knurly indeed … Being such a stress point, and being such thin stock to begin with, and since that weld has to be cut out and done right .. I personally have a buddy that has a welding shop, and I would bring both arms to him, so he has one to mirror image, and have them both reinforced and welded properly, done right, then sanded and painted .... Will be better than new.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheeeesh that's some bird poop looking welds! You could look at the ID of the tube and perhaps some electrical conduit would fit inside snugly. You'd need a pipe bender for whatever size and trial and error the bending to get the angle correct. Bonus is at lowes a 10' stick of electrical EMT conduit is $6.20 for 3/4" and $11.28 for 1" so you'd have plenty to practice with. Otherwise do like oneacer and take it to a welding customizing shop or a place that fabricates roll cages for race cars as they would be use to doing precise bending jobs.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

want to keep this job in house.

am on a pitiful fixed income. plus i have a feeling this will come up again with the junk I get.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would then remove the handle, cut out that weld, if it was me, and slide a piece of any metal pipe or square stock inside. Fashion the handle where it goes, tack and weld it. Then drill a couple holes through the handle and stock, and welding at those drill points as well for insurance. Grind it down, prime and paint.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> want to keep this job in house.
> 
> am on a pitiful fixed income. plus i have a feeling this will come up again with the junk I get.


If you want I can stop over and bend um. Where is Lake Tahoe anyway? Is that around Michigan? Around here they call me "Big Jim" and I'll put some bends all right. Just watch my video :07 in and you'll see:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

….. in the Sierra Nevada mountains …..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oneacer said:


> ….. in the Sierra Nevada mountains …..



that's in Michigan ain't it?

I do like the conduit idea and maybe I'll bring the bars to a welding shop and pick their brains.

I am a cheapskate......if i can learn how to do this cheap this is a very common problem with Honda handlebars, I can help other owners. the dealer welds a triangular piece underneath when they weld up cracked bars as additional support.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Can you please give me the OD of that pipe please....

I will continue with this post after I get that measurement...


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> that's in Michigan ain't it?
> 
> I do like the conduit idea and maybe I'll bring the bars to a welding shop and pick their brains.
> 
> I am a cheapskate......if i can learn how to do this cheap this is a very common problem with Honda handlebars, I can help other owners. the dealer welds a triangular piece underneath when they weld up cracked bars as additional support.



Thought that was part of the now defunct USSR..?


Heck if there's room you could even cut some flat stock to that bend (or bend it but that would be on the taller width and not the thickness part) and make two and weld them to each side of the bird poop area. That would be a bit rough looking but strong and possibly easier than trying to fit conduit inside. If you have a propane torch (mapp gas would be better/hotter) you could heat up the bar stock and bend with the help of a vise.


Did you ever get a gas setup for your mig welder? I use Airgas and you can buy a 40CF cylinder through them and have them fill it when needed, usually run about 20CF/hour on the gauge or a little less so that would last 2 hours abouts. I bought a 80CF cylinder from them and have it filled with a 90/10 Argon/CO2 mix but it's a super pain to get that mixed for a 80CF cylinder. You'll most likely get a 75/25 mix and that's what most people run for steel. Also harbor freight has a mig welding cart that works okay, I picked up a bag of 1/4-20 bolts and nuts from BigR and threw all the cheap ones they supplied. I also lowered the welder shelf and have it sitting more horizontal than the original angled version.


And you can find a lot more info on Weldingweb.com for tweaking welders and projects and tips!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Can you please give me the OD of that pipe please....
> 
> I will continue with this post after I get that measurement...


I'll get that soon.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Can you please give me the OD of that pipe please....
> 
> I will continue with this post after I get that measurement...





orangputeh said:


> I'll get that soon.



Umm.....

If the OD measurement is being hard to determine you can give me the ID measurement plus wall thickness :wink2::wink2:

I'm sure your as busy as I am these days, but I'd like to follow up and see what I can get worked out for your project.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

lets remember emt is galvanized and not easy to weld, good old plain steel tubing is a way better way.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

87powershiftx2 said:


> lets remember emt is galvanized and not easy to weld, good old plain steel tubing is a way better way.


I have noticed it's not easy to weld 2 ends butted together espicially with thin tubing much easier to do fillet welds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

how true!! best when butt welding to plug weld though holes drilled the outer to a solid inner section tube to hold the outer section in place ,form a V notch for the butt weld to reach into the sleeve area, or leave a small gap for the weld to get into electric welding emt that's a welder no no


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Umm.....
> 
> If the OD measurement is being hard to determine you can give me the ID measurement plus wall thickness :wink2::wink2:
> 
> I'm sure your as busy as I am these days, but I'd like to follow up and see what I can get worked out for your project.


Thank you and I apologize. been swamped lately with extra stuff. will try to get these measurements today. I have 3 sets of handlebars to work on. If i need to cut out these sections I am maybe thinking inside sleeve before welding sections in. It would be much stronger. @tabora suggested perhaps a flexible tube insert with a outside covering. I am not yet familiar with anything like this.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Umm.....
> 
> If the OD measurement is being hard to determine you can give me the ID measurement plus wall thickness :wink2::wink2:
> 
> I'm sure your as busy as I am these days, but I'd like to follow up and see what I can get worked out for your project.


I have some old cheap calipers so

outside diameter is 25-to -25.50 mm 

inside appears to be 21-21.50 mm

tube thickness about 2-2.25 or so mm

sorry about the approximations. just ordered better calipers. 

i have welded up cracks in bars like this with pretty good success for people. no one has complained about rebreaks etc........yet


----------

